# PLEASE HELP!! Need opinions on latest trip to dealership for service



## Tacktic (May 1, 2013)

I have a 2000 VW Golf 1.8t. I was running out of power steering fluid every few days. I took it into a dealership and they quoted me around $1,000 to replace the power steering pump and high pressure line. I got it fixed and a week later my car is out of power steering fluid. :banghead: I look under my car and can see it dripping between the connection of the pump and high pressure line. Just took it back in mad as hell and now they quoted me another $1500 to replace the steering rack. I told them I thought that was bull**** because I could physically see where it was dripping from. 

This is copied from the email they sent me. 

Verified. Found power steering rack leaking from seals. At last visit technician recommended replacing the left tie-rod due to 
the boot being torn which would cause failure at inner joint leading to rack leakage. The power steering rack is now leaking 
from the seals. Recommend replacing power steering rack 

Am I getting ripped off or does this seem legitimate?


----------



## bkdlays (May 5, 2009)

You are paying about double by dealing with the dealer due to overpricee labor, mis-diagnosis, oem parts etc. They obviously don't care to diagnose it correctly. I am at a loss as to why anyone goes to a dealer once their warranty is up


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Go to another mechanic or dealer. Don't tell what the first found & see if they come up with the same diagnosis.....


----------

